# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Browsing a DB file that uses MySql

## finleytech

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this question... I have recently switched from an MDB based retail POS system where I could browse the mdb file to create custom reports.  I would use MDB Plus to browse the file.  The new system uses a DB file and MySql.  Is there a tool to browse this type of database similar to MDB Plus?  This system is on a closed LAN.

----------


## skhanal

You can download MySQL workbench tool from www.mysql.com to query the database.

----------

